# Are "coupon printers" safe?



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

A lot of coupon sites like this:
http://coupons.smartsource.com/web/index.aspx?Link=D3C7CLOZD2RAG (remove if it's not safe..)
Require coupon printer software to be installed.
Are they safe? :4-dontkno


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Wox,

These sites, along with many others are notorious for having pop-ups and other sorts of unwanted bits and pieces.

My advice here would be to totally ignore it and not to use it, unless you would like a visit to our HJT Help Support Forum, for them to help you clean up the potential mess that these sites create. :grin:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks. :grin:


----------

